# Hull Puppy Farm



## tinstaafl (Jul 19, 2015)

Please sign and SHARE in any way you can...

https://www.change.org/p/rt-hon-dav...to-laboratories-for-animal-testing/u/11414500

Thanks


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Signed ,i signed and shared on facebook too


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Signed and shared


----------



## Willerby K9 Walking (Aug 5, 2015)

Signed & shared too x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

And by me.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

and me


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

If they are going to be bred, then I'd rather it was here than where many come from at the moment, we have far higher animal welfare than most countries


----------

